# Ages (old?) of driving ponies



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2011)

It's funny - I have lots of babies and youngsters coming up that I'm working with (LOL - at the proper times...LOL).

But with my first pair - I'm always having someone comment on the fact that my "new, young" mares are a great team and that I really need to get them to bigger, longer functions. BTW - when did you start training them and how long do you think you'll be able to keep on driving them?...

Well, the one mare (Bell) - both a single driver and my steady 1/2 for a driving pair HAD NEVER BEEN officially trained in anything. She'd been an - in the yard, I will pet you and catch your babies, type broodmare only - for 16 plus YEARS!!!

She didn't have any formal halter/handling training when I purchased and picked her up in IA in September 2009. Getting her loaded into the open stock gooseneck trailer Vicki and I were pulling (along with the other ponies who also weren't trained!!!) was in interesting and at times UGLY affair! When we got home to NC - she went into a stall/pen that was 12x12 - with her own colt and the filly we'd purchased that turned out to have been taken from her own dam way too early... A month later, her colt was weaned - and she happily nursed the tiny filly for aother three months (while pregnant again w/ her 2010 filly).

I worked with her from Septermber to December in groundwork/halter stuff that we like our ponies to know/do. Then she started wearing bridle/bit and harness. Moved into ground driving and onwards/upwards. By June of 2010 - She was driving both single and as a pair. Then in Oct of 2010 - we were attending events w/ her and her sister as a pair...

2011 - Bell is 19 years old. She's acting 20 years young! She left the barn (first time ever - here) with a buck and a fart and raced all the way up the pasture and turned and cantered back to the water tank before stopping (WOW!), yesterday. Her legs are clean and her breathing is great. Her eyes are clear. She can bend and flex and as I learn and ask for more, she learns and gives more!

So WAS she too old to train to drive - I DON"T THINK SO.

How long will I drive her? UNTIL I CAN"T or SHE CAN'T. I honestly think she'll let us know. Actually, the girls are getting into shape and who knows - we may very well be showing up at a CDE if they/we are ready next year. I will take into account the driving and the heat and we'll see. Even if we attend, if there is a problem, I can always opt out to take care of "MY GIRLS" who have taken care of me.

Bit - is now 20 and she is a little different. She is more "heads up", look at me attitude than her full sister Bell. She is more tense and hyperactive. She was shown and did well in ASPC halter when she was a two year old. I hven't looked up how many points she got (she was on the All Stars list in the top 10 in 93 as a 2 yr old). She'd been thru a couple more owners than Bell, had been a lead line pony. When I got her at the same time as Bell, she'd come from a different state - trailered by herself and was fine - with being tied & loading. Got her home and she went right into my riding program w/ first being ground driven until I knew that she'd stop and turn w/ the bit. She was only ridden a couple of times completely off the line before all the riding kids stopped for the winter... They never restarted and since I'm not a "real" riding instructor, I went right to teaching her to drive... She was my "squeaky wheel" - needing and getting a lot more work. At times, A LOT OF WORK... I worried a couple of times that it was too much. But it never was, she's a strong and hearty little girl!

She does have a problem with one of her eyes - in fact we thought she was going blind when I bought her. She's had her eyes checked and NO, she's not. But she does regularly have problems with "allergies" - both eyes will swell and weep. Right now, she's again being treated for an eye infection - in her left eye. When I go a little too long, the eye turns a bit cloudly/blue. But she still has her sight - she's been checked OK again this month.

BUTTTT - isn't 20 years of age too OLD to work/train/drive a pony?? Well, if it is - what am I doing (I just point at the mare/mares)?...

Again, when will you quit driving her? Will she go blind soon? Dunno - will drive her until she says "no"... Again, like her sister - she's clean legged, bright eyed (when no infection in left eye), round and loves to rear, buck, jump and shy out in the pasture. She regularly chases other ponies around! She still wants to be right with her "group" or at the trailer - but her training is finally prevailing and this fall so far - no rearing, or bucking in harness. She hasn't had a foal since 2008 and was bred after arriving here. This time - I THINK that she might actually be in foal! I'm very excited not to lose these bloodlines and really, really hope that not only is she in foal but that we have that elusive filly! IF she isn't, the vet and I are talking about flushing her and then trying one more time ( I didn't have the funds last year to do it and tried breeding her with out)...

I don't know - but after this experience - I'd take on another OLD pair (what constitutes old, anyway??) anytime!! I HAVE had 10 - 15 yr old full size horses acting like they were at death's door. They didn't work for me at all - when riding - I am very much into activity even w/ my walking trail mounts. Plus I'm overweight and large - and have been for about 20 years now. I don't take on or work with horses that don't act young and full of life and interested in life. There's simply too many out there now that have that ZEST - even for a trail ride at a walk!!!

So why do so many people here in the south think a 10 year old is "JUST TO OLD"??? I'd love to know what that person's problem is...

Went to the Dixie Draft Horse sale at Thanksgiving and he (neighbor) told me that he wanted a trained pony/mini that wasn't over 10 yrs of age... Well, there really wern't any there that fit his cirteria - w/ 800 plus going thru the sale! After that, he still stipulated that he doesn't want anything over 10 - simply cuase that's too old!! O, well if I could get a pair like yours, that might be differnt, but I don't need registered stock... ??? Of course, I forgot to mention that just because one is trained and over 10 doesn't mean that that pony is experienced! He was sooo confused, LOL.










So maybe, I should just laff!


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm with you on this...so long as the horse can do the work and enjoys doing it, they're likely to be happier and healthier if they continue working.

You'll always find someone who'll disagree with you on any subject, but YOU are the one who knows your particular horses.


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2011)

Maggie is 15 years old, and I trained her to drive when she was 4 years old. I will keep driving her for as long as she wants, stays fit and sound. I expect well into her late twenties.

Just like with older humans, it is better to keep them thinking and moving, helps them stay young and happy, longer.





The Bay Icelandic mare I ride is now 18 years old. OMG she has soooo much energy! She loves to run and will run for 30+ minutes in the big pasture at the old farm when I let her out. She likes going fast.

She loves going out and as long as she wants and stays healthy, I will be riding her.

It is not unheard of to be able to ride an Icelandic, into their early 30's.

Now I have seen other breeds, like halter QH's started too young and broken down at 5 years old. Maybe those people, have animals like that?


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 17, 2011)

I used to show my big horse Target in a show division for Senior horses, age 15 and up. No upper age limit and a very popular division.

I think if more people trained their older minis (or those of any age) to DO something, it would be a huge boost to the popularity of miniatures! We try to train all of ours for something, and most of them to drive. We like to demonstrate that they are for more than showing at halter and making more minis.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I dont consider 10 to be old at all and am driving a coming 14 year old stallion at sanctioned shows and he is winning his driving classes in the open/ammy divisions and his stakes and is also winning jumping and liberty classes at those same shows so obviously 10 and above can still compete! Pics are from this year


----------



## Sandee (Dec 18, 2011)

Are elderly gelding was shown starting at age 7. We bought him at 14. He new how to drive and everything else. He taught us how to drive. I showed him for a couple of years until my young horse got old enough to drive. Then along came my grown daughter and I pulled the old boy out of the pasture and let her show him. He is a heads up Pleasure -under horse but his legs are getting a bit arthritic and without the best of conditioning he doesn't have the stamina to do more than a couple of classes. Then last year (he was 23) our granddaughter wanted to drive. So again out he comes and she showed him. She actually got him his first point in Hall of Fame for Pleasure. This year I hope to get him to do 1 or 2 classes of Park Harness for me. He too still RUNS out into the pasture so as long as he doesn't show me the driving is too much we'll continue with him.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 24, 2011)

Just want to say a quick thank you to all for allowing me to vent.

AND a HUGE thanx! to the ones who shared their "oldsters" stories and the great pictures. It was very uplifting!

I love hearing stories of how the older ones are still able to work and whose owners are willing to utilize their talents - wether for CDE, showing or pleasure driving.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 27, 2011)

My gelding Dash wasnt shown untill he was 5 and untill then all he really knew was stop and canter. He is 11 now and has a HOF in country pleasure and Im taking him back out next year to finish his HOF in western and hunter. He still LOVES it and he has a competitive steak a mile wide in him.

Tammy


----------



## Jennywashere (Jan 4, 2012)

This is our old man Pal. We got him as a 2 year old stallion. At 3 we went to fair, some one let us barrow a harness and cart to put on him for the first time ever 2 days later he won first place in the driving class (13 year old girl = none to smart lol). 18 fairs and numerous trips around the block later here is 21 year old Pal going strong. It still takes long periods of lounging or jogging around the yard to get all the bucks and farts out of him. I guess till the day when I walk out to the pasture with the harness on my shoulder and he turns tail and runs we'll keep going.

2nd year of fair at 4 years old




Summer 11' at 21 Dani's first time showing alone.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

10 is nowhere near old. My most reliable and fun driving horse is a 16yo mare. Riding horses aren't even "middle age" at 10. Top dressage horses have yet to reach their prime at 10.AND ponies and minis are the most long lived breeds of horses


----------



## brasstackminis (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe the 10 year old horse being old feeling comes from the breed show ring where a 3 year old is a SENIOR stallion? If 3 is a senior citizen, then my coming 7 year olds are almost dead! LOL


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 5, 2012)

brasstackminis said:


> Maybe the 10 year old horse being old feeling comes from the breed show ring where a 3 year old is a SENIOR stallion? If 3 is a senior citizen, then my coming 7 year olds are almost dead! LOL



Im right there with you. I cant even begin to explain how nutty it drives me that a 3 year old is a "senior" horse in the show ring. Heck, at that age, they are still babies in my book. Anywho, my driving horse is 12 this year, and he certainly has tons of time left in him. If and when needed, we can always add a joint supplement to keep him moving comfortably, and will drive him until he no longer enjoys it.


----------



## susanne (Jan 6, 2012)

I SOOOO agree with the two of you -- the 3-year-old as a "senior" horse has always annoyed me. While older horses certainly are allowed in the breed show ring, few show them (Kendra is an exception with Valdez!). I'd love to see the registries have classes specifically for horses of "a certain age."


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 6, 2012)

made me proud to kick booty with an 11yr old stallion in halter last summer



The 3yr old thing drives me nuts also. I'd love to see them split the driving classes in to 3-5 yr olds and those 5 and older, but adding another class to an already exhausting show bill seems daunting though. But I would do away with the "open" class and just have the championship class. Since there are so many more driving horses in some areas some areas don't have that many, but thats what I would personally like to see, but in the immediate future I don't see it due to many reasons. long term like 5-6 years from now I could see it being possible.

Karen


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jan 8, 2012)

a friend of mine has a 40yr old pony gelding that LOVES driving. he's still healthy and going very strong!

it also depends on the horse. whether or not they still have good legs, feet and energy to handle driving. just listen to your horse and he/she will let you know when/if its time to stop.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jan 8, 2012)

mydaddysjag said:


> Heck, at that age, they are still babies in my book.



definetly! i have a filly thats coming on 3 this year that still does baby clacking when she meets a new horse! i dont feel a horse is mentally mature until 5yrs, sometimes longer depending on the horse.


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 9, 2012)

We have a wonderful driving gelding who will turn 21 in a few months- hope he will still be going strong at 30. He is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Kendra (Jan 10, 2012)

susanne said:


> I SOOOO agree with the two of you -- the 3-year-old as a "senior" horse has always annoyed me. While older horses certainly are allowed in the breed show ring, few show them (Kendra is an exception with Valdez!). I'd love to see the registries have classes specifically for horses of "a certain age."


Valdez made a brief (and successful!) reappearance in the show ring at 21. I'm hoping (fingers crossed!) to have Image driving back in the ring this summer at 22 since he's miraculously sound again. But that's nothing compared to Kim Locke's horses ... Her Circle J Champs Lil Chief was the 2011 Reserve Canadian National Champion Senior gelding at 27! He was also a 2011 World Top Ten in obstacle driving and classic pleasure. And his brother, Circle J Buster Bo was 2011 World Champion Amateur Obstacle Driving at 25!


----------



## choclat dreams (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, we compete combined driving and I showed and won with my 23 year old gelding in intermediate a year ago. I have since started my 3 year old, so I am going to be retiring my wonderful old guy. But he could definately be still driven. He loves it!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 19, 2012)

Our mare, Baby, will be 19 this year and is still doing it all (and I do mean all!) She participates in shows (adult and youth) in halter, costume, leadline, co. pleasure, single draft (teammate's retired from team), single chariot (ditto on team). She goes to schools and all that. Her teammate at 20 was retired from the driving due to physical limitations; but we started a good program of glucosimine, etc. this fall and a hoping we might be able to put him into the western country pleasure division (where he would have been if they had it when we used to show him). He still shows halter at the country fair level and does leadline with a lighter rider. I can see the mare going on for many more years (though she does have a bit of arthritis in her neck-ouch!).

We have two good friends (Shetland) who's ponies retired from the show ring (but not from driving) at 28 and 27 years. One a Park Harness and one a Roadster.



:yeah


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for all the great replies!! It's been uplifting and gratifying to read all the wonderful posts about the "older" ponies continuing to be useable and/or competting (!!). That is so AWESOME.

I have been driving my old pair (in fact, have been doing so toomuch and haven't worked enuf w/ babies coming up, LOL). The vet was out 2 weeks ago and did health exams on both - confirmed one in foal and the other was and lost the foal around Dec (we think). With that one old mare, we ar going to flush her system and try one last time as I'd really like a great filly to carry on with or a stud colt prospect that may do the same!

But either way, she's both still driving as a pair and as fun, fast pony single...

I hadn't even thought about the showring list of Jr vs Sr and so many breed organizzations have moved the 3 & 4 yr olds into Sr classes! If they havn't moved them, they are at least expecting them to show like a Sr horse (have a friend preparing a 3 yr old QH for showing and says that she has to be "finisheed" in a curb bit and neckreining properly for her show classes - YIKES!). Years ago, you were just starting them in a snaffle or bosal then... ah, the showring mentality too!


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Feb 29, 2012)

As far as the eyes, that was how my gelding started his uveitis. Years later he did go blind in one eye. Daughter still showed him 4H for a couple years after that. But eventually his 'good eye' had retina detachment. No more showing after that, though she still rode him. They are remarkable creatures, so adaptable.


----------



## Roxane Martin (Feb 29, 2012)

Well now I don't feel so foolish for having my mare taught to drive at 9 years old! I have an 11-yr old gelding that is a

"steady Eddie" that my neighbor girl is learning to drive on. The mare is very alert and has a big walk. So I guess as long as we all can do it, I could be driving these a good long time!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting subject. In doing my research and having visited a couple of farms now, as well as viewing many minis on line for sale, I have decided when I am ready to buy, I will be looking for an older mare or gelding...around 10 years old. I recently ground drove a 9 yr old and a 11 yr old. Both geldings. Both did great and were very patient with me as a beginner. It was a great experience and helped me learn more of what to look for and what I will feel comforable with.


----------



## stellabella (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I have a mini who will be 16 this year. I have only owned her for 6 months and was told she was trained to drive and shown in hand in her "younger years". I plan to hit the ground running this spring, slowly getting her(and I) in shape by ground driving her around our local nature park daily. I have her cart and harness and my goal to to drive her at our local driving club "fun day" in September. Hope were ready by then




I think she has enough sassyness in her to put her energy to good use!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 31, 2012)

Bit has been doing a lot of buckinhg lately in the pasture...she's the 1/2 of the pair that is now 21. Round and fat, LOL. If the rain clears, we will be hauling out to a draft horse driving function today - 1st time in a while she's been driven single...

Bell delivered a healthy silver tobiano filly on Thursday morning. A cutey that will soon be going out driving with us and her dam. They are already in great togetherness her - all set to start driving.

Can't figure out the new layout for attach8ing pics and the link above creates a HUGE red x, so here is a link to "Classy"s pic w. Bell and then you can browse thru pics.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 31, 2012)

paintponylvr said:


> Bit has been doing a lot of buckinhg lately in the pasture...she's the 1/2 of the pair that is now 21. Round and fat, LOL. If the rain clears, we will be hauling out to a draft horse driving function today - 1st time in a while she's been driven single...
> 
> Bell delivered a healthy silver tobiano filly on Thursday morning. A cutey that will soon be going out driving with us and her dam. They are already in great togetherness her - all set to start driving.
> 
> Can't figure out the new layout for attach8ing pics and the link above creates a HUGE red x, so here is a link to "Classy"s pic w. Bell and then you can browse thru pics.


Darn it - the link isn't working either!! https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/ClassyBellS2012Filly#5725836412562444498


----------



## Renolizzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I got a lead about 2 minis. One was 27 and the other 19. The old lady says she drives that 27 year old horse around the neighborhood and she got him a harness and the old guy did just fine. The 19 year old doesn't like to get caught but the "kids" in their forties or fifties brought a six year old mini and turned it out with the 19 year old and they were racing around like crazy.

I didn't buy them in part because I am a beginner driver and both horses were used to driving a buckboard and wearing a draft style harness. I really want to drive a cart and use a normal harness. No way did I want to deal with trying to change the way two older horses have been driving for years.

I am taking driving lessons with a mini gelding that is 13. He has plenty of life in him and is very patient and sweet.

I am going to look at a ten year old mini gelding on Monday. He sounds like he is sweet and the lady who is selling him has had him since he was two years old. I am hoping to get my first mini and having seen a few of the older guys, I have no worries about getting a ten year old. We'll have plenty of years together and probably he won't run out of get up and go before I do!


----------

